# LC Evans



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

It is with great sorrow that I share  ~ We lost one of our own last night. Our beloved and lovely lady, Linda Evans succumbed to her battle with cancer.

She fought this disease like a tiger. A lady tiger. 

Linda was always kind and generous with her time. She was never too busy to help a friend or respond to a fan. She guided many newbies and held the virtual hands of many old-timers. 


Her daughter Jenny will be taking over the promotion of her mother's books. It would be wonderful if we could support the sales of LC Evans delightful novels to help defray her medical bills. If you are so inclined please post Linda's bookcovers and links whereever you can. 


I have a feeling Linda is watching us right now.

We love you girl!


----------



## MH Sargent (Apr 8, 2010)

How terribly sad. We lost a great writer. My thoughts and prayers are with her family.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

OMG!!! I'm devastated Barb....

I only thought of her yesterday. SH** I'm lost for words.

RIP LInda, you'll be missed terribly. XXXX


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh no!  

kanashii


----------



## yomamma (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh no. So sad to hear that.


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

So very sorry to hear this...

I didn't know her very well, but found her helpful and friendly when I was first starting out. Sleep tight. xx


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's Linda's Author Central page on Amazon.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

So terribly terribly sad. Thank you for posting this, Barbara. My heartfelt thoughts are with her loved ones.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh, that's terrible. I was hoping to open this thread and hear good news. 

Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

So sad to hear that.  L.C. was always nice to me, and she was a very talented writer. She'll be missed.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

So sorry to hear that.  I was afraid it might be something like this when I saw there was a new thread.

My thoughts go out to her friends and family.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

So very sad to hear this news. L.C., Dona is up there waiting to chat about KB with you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Too upset for words so I'll just send prayers. 

Looking at Linda's books (thanks for posting that, Jeff) there was only one I didn't have and I purchased that now.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

mamiller said:


> L.C., Dona is up there waiting to chat about KB with you.


What a nice thought, Maureen.


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

MichaelWallace said:


> Oh, that's terrible. I was hoping to open this thread and hear good news.
> 
> Thank you for letting us know?


That was pretty much my own initial reaction right there.

Think it was about July last year when Linda and I last passed a comment or two. I'd still hoped to see a triumphant return, but some things are not to be.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this. My condolences to her family. If there is anything I can do to help with her books (or anything else), please contact me.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

So sad. She was a dear lady. RIP.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear this...my thoughts and prayers to her family. 

LC was an early member of KindleBoards, joining in March 2009. Here's her introduction:



LCEvans said:


> Hello,
> I'm new here and I'm looking forward to making a lot of Kindle friends.
> I live in Matthews, North Carolina. I've been a writer for more than 20 years with many short stories and essays published in magazines. I've now branched out into writing books. I'm the author of Talented Horsewoman, a mystery featuring a well-meaning, but somewhat inept woman sleuth. Leigh McRae, the main character, is very involved with raising and showing horses--when she isn't nosing around trying to solve a murder. The setting for the book is subtropical Southwest Florida, land of heat, humidity, and gators. This book is not out on Kindle--yet.
> Night Camp is a childrens' vampire mystery written for older middle grade readers, say ages ten and up.
> ...


Peace.

Betsy


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

Rest In Peace Linda.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Terrible news. Prayers go out to her family and friends. A sad day.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

So very sorry to hear this. Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Sad, sad news. Sending out prayers for her family.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm saddened to hear this. My condolences to her family.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Ah, such terrible news. My condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm just speechless. What a huge loss to our community of readers and authors. She will be missed.

Our prayers go out for her family.


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

I first met Linda on the Amazon Discussion threads. After reading an excerpt of her romantic comedy, We Interrupt this Date, I knew I had to read the rest of that book, because I knew I'd just found an author who knew her craft, and who could make me laugh as well as keep those pages turning. I was very honored when she read my humorous mystery and emailed me to ask if she could put a link to it in the back of WITD. From that moment on, we were friends. When Linda, Barbara Silkstone, Markee Anderson and I decided to create our humor blog, we began a partnership that was steadfast. I don't think there was a day that went by that we didn't "talk" via emails. I remember her excitement ("I'm hyperventilating!" she said.) when an agent contacted her interested in representation.

She talked often and with great love about her husband, her children and grandchildren.

She is an amazing soul -- one I will never forget.

I hope others will share their own memories of LC here as well.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Such sad news. My condolences to LC's friends and family.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

So sorry to hear this. L.C. was a talented writer and a good spirit. She was one of my Flash Fiction Fridays contributors last March. Here is her story.


The Toughest Kid in Town
By L.C. Evans

Harold Weaver was a fifth grader and the toughest kid in town. Harold wasn’t a big kid, but something about the ice blue of his eyes and the squareness of his jaw made the scrawniness of his body seem unimportant.

He lived with his mother in a big, shabby house, and no one knew who his father was. Lillian Weaver had just shown up one day with her son. She took in boarders and gave piano lessons. Everybody in town knew that Harold held only one person in high regard, and that person was his mother.

When Mr. Reilly moved to town and went to work for the bank, he didn’t know about Harold, but just like the rest of us, he learned soon enough. What happened was that Mrs. Weaver fell behind on her house payments. Mr. Reilly took time out of his busy schedule to go tell Mrs. Weaver to pay or he'd foreclose.

My uncle was a boarder with Mrs. Weaver, and he witnessed the whole thing. It was him who told Mama and me. He said Mrs. Weaver had money troubles, and Reilly had been right mean in his demands. 

“It wasn’t so much what he said, but the way he said it,” Uncle Bubba said. “But the smirk was wiped off his face soon enough when her son put in an appearance.”

I’d been about to go outside and play, but at mention of Harold, I pricked up my ears and sat quiet. 

“Mrs. Weaver, she had tears in her eyes, said she couldn’t pay until next month. Then that devil Reilly said he had no choice, but to take her house. She begged him to wait and he said he had a bank to run, not a charity organization.”

The way my uncle described it next, Mr. Reilly started to leave and almost stepped on a palmetto bug. The biggest, deadest palmetto bug you ever saw was belly up on the top of the porch steps. 

About that time Harold sidled up from out of the shadows. He’d heard the whole thing from where he was hiding.

Harold put his hands on his hips and blocked Reilly’s way. “My mama asked you real polite to wait a few days for the money.” Harold had a man’s voice and a man’s expression on a skinny kid’s body is what my uncle said. And eyes straight from the depths of hell.

“I don’t see why I should pay any mind to you, boy.” Reilly raised his hand like he was going to swat the boy out of the way.
Harold didn’t flinch. “I’ll tell you why. ‘Cause I’m tough. You want to see how tough I am?” Harold snatched up that palmetto bug, popped it in his mouth, and swallowed before Reilly could even blink.

Reilly turned the color of biscuit dough and worked his jaw for a couple of minutes like he was about to lose his lunch. Then he scurried down the stairs and back to his car.

The bank never did bother Mrs. Weaver about her mortgage again.

RIP, Linda.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

If you speak with Jenny (or if she reads this) maybe we could do something?  Organize a fundraiser to help with the medical costs.  I'm sure with the brainpower we have on KB we can do something.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Real sorry to hear about Linda. She was a great person and an inspiration to those who knew her. She was always so supportive of others and a joy to talk to. I'm really not happy to hear this. Linda, you will be terribly missed.


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about this.

Her family and friends are in my prayers.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Artemis Hunt (Aug 23, 2011)

So so sad. Condolences to her family.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

A sad day  
My condolences to the family.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Very sorry to hear this. My condolences.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

Linda was one of the first people to welcome me to Kindleboards. She encouraged me and many other writers, made me laugh, offered kindness and support, and she told darned good stories. 

What a light.

My heart goes out to her family.

She will be missed.  

Suzanne


----------



## Theresaragan (Jul 1, 2011)

Very sad news. My sympathies to her family.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I just posted a link to We Interrupt this Date to my Facebook. I only have about 80 friends, but many of them have Kindles. I also posted that the author succumbed to cancer last night.

Goodbye LC, You were a fun lady to know.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

So sorry to hear this. My thoughts and prayers are with Linda's friends and family.

Sandy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm am so sad to hear of Linda's passing. She was a kind spirit and a great talent and one of the first authors to come forward volunteering fo Operation eBook Drop. I remember what fun we all had naming her book Night Camp, when we all threw out some bizarre suggestions for her. Even thought she was ill, she managed to transfer (on her own) all her reviews of my books to the UK site. I will miss her. My pryaers go out for her family. Until we meet again, Linda.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Mainak Dhar (Mar 1, 2011)

Having lost my mother to Cancer, Linda's passing is doubly sad since I know only too well what her loved ones are going through. My prayers will be with them and I have faith that God reserves a special place for good people like Linda.


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh no. So sorry to hear this... God bless Linda's family and help them through this.


----------



## Ryl (Nov 25, 2010)

What a terrible loss.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I remember how kind she always was. Sad news indeed. She seemed to put up such a fight.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

My condolences to her family. I'm praying for them.


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

Jeff said:


> Here's Linda's Author Central page on Amazon.


How old was she? She looks young in her picture. I didn't know her but I feel bad. We lost a member of our community. May she rest in peace and live on through her books.


----------



## Lisa Lim (Mar 16, 2011)

My condolences to her family. Linda was a wonderful person and she'll be missed.


----------



## R M Rowan (Jul 13, 2011)

Terrible news.  Sending prayers to her family.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

So sad to hear the news of her passing.  She was such a nice person.

Dawn


----------



## John Hartness (Aug 3, 2009)

We're all promoters here. Usually self-promoters. How about we try this - jam Facebook and other sites for social media with a request that our fans buy a copy of We Interrupt This Date in tribute to Linda. It would be a helluva sendoff to get her most noted book back up in the bestseller lists as a thank you for all her kind words and support through the years. If we harness the power of our social media expertise, we can make her book fly up the charts.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

How sad.  She will be missed.  Love and prayers for her family and friends.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

I am so so saddened. Linda was such a kind and giving woman. I am out of town but when I return home next week I will link to her books. Sending prayers and hugs.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## theraven (Dec 30, 2009)

My heart and prayers are with her family. What sad news.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

When I last spoke with Linda's husband, he became choked up when he said how gratified he was to discover how many lives Linda had touched.

I created a post in her honor today: http://redadeptreviews.com/the-world-has-lost/


----------



## Lefty (Apr 7, 2011)

God speed.


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

I can only add my heartfelt sympathy to her family and friends. Such a sad day.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm so sad to hear of this.  LC was a wonderful person and a great writer. She will be missed.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

It's a very sad day when an author is lost. My prayers and condolences go out to her family. RIP.


----------



## HeidiHall (Sep 5, 2010)

Crap! I hate cancer and am without words to describe how big of a loss this is. LC will be missed. Greatly.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

NO NO NO NO NOOOOOOOO!! 

God I'm crying - this can't be true. 

So sad to hear this.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

She was a fellow equiphile--a kindred soul.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh man...










Cancer blows so hard...


----------



## destill (Oct 5, 2010)

I am so sorry for her family. This is sad news.


----------



## Cynthia Justlin (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this. My thoughts and prayers are with her family.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

John Hartness said:


> We're all promoters here. Usually self-promoters. How about we try this - jam Facebook and other sites for social media with a request that our fans buy a copy of We Interrupt This Date in tribute to Linda. It would be a helluva sendoff to get her most noted book back up in the bestseller lists as a thank you for all her kind words and support through the years. If we harness the power of our social media expertise, we can make her book fly up the charts.


This is a wonderful idea. I will blog about it now.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Damn.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

My prayers are with Linda and her family today. May her family and friends find peace in the fact that she is free from the pain, free from the worries and turmoil of this world.

I have posted a remembrance on my blog and linked to Lynn's words: http://www.latenitebooks.com/2012/01/12/author-l-c-evans-passes/


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

If anyone has a way to get a message to LC's family please pass on this note:

_Night Camp_ was one of the first books to spark my son's interest in reading. He has a learning disability and hated, HATED everything about reading. I purchased Night Camp and we read it out loud together. The reading sessions started out like all the others - twenty minutes of pain and fussing.

After the second chapter things began to change. My son was in third or fourth grade at the time. At one point he said, "I can see it in my head. I can picture what she is writing." And it was the first time he said, "I can't wait to see what happens next." He'd cover up part of the Kindle screen because he didn't want to catch a glimpse of the text and have the surprised ruined. We were nearing the end of the book and he told me, "We need to read longer tomorrow."

As my son walked away I started crying. I had *never* seen him excited about a story before. LC's captured his imagination and brought him into the book. He loved it so much. He was also surprised to hear that I 'knew her'. He said, "Tell her she needs to write Knight Camp." Three days later he asked me if she was done with it yet.

Thank you LC.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Such sad news. May she rest in peace.


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

JennaAnderson said:


> If anyone has a way to get a message to LC's family please pass on this note:
> 
> _Night Camp_ was one of the first books to spark my son's interest in reading. He has a learning disability and hated, HATED everything about reading. I purchased Night Camp and we read it out loud together. The reading sessions started out like all the others - twenty minutes of pain and fussing.
> 
> ...


I sent this note along to Linda's husband to share with her family. I know it will mean so much.

Best,
Karen


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Thank you Karen.


----------



## John Twipnook (Jan 10, 2011)

Sympathy to her and her family.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

This is very sad news. I send my sympathy to her family.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Very sad news. I communicated with Linda by pm at the end of November. I gifted her a book (not mine) to help with her cancer. She was very pleased with the book and said that she had already read half of it. I didn't think that her cancer was so advanced, but knew she was worried. 

Condolences to friends and family.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

BarbaraSilkstone said:


> It is with great sorrow that I share ~ We lost one of our own last night. Our beloved and lovely lady, Linda Evans succumbed to her battle with cancer.


I am so deeply sorry.

My condolences to the whole family.


----------



## wildwitchof (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry for her and her family.

I didn't know her, but I remember her posts here on KB and it's so sad to know she's gone. I have We Interrupt This Date on my Kindle, but her children's story, Night Camp, sounds like something my daughter would enjoy.

I don't have much of a Twitter follow, but I'll add to the noise as much as I can. Perhaps her stories can be her memorial.

So sorry.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm so very sad to hear this. Linda has been in my thoughts and prayers ever since I heard of her illness here on Kindleboards.

May she rest in peace.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

That is very sad to hear. I am sending prayers her way.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Karen Wojcik Berner said:


> This is a wonderful idea. I will blog about it now.


great idea! going to do this now. I'm just shocked at the news. so sad.


----------



## Mr. RAD (Jan 4, 2011)

My heart breaks at the news of LC's passing. May the Lord be with her family in their hour of need.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Condolences to Linda's family.
deb


----------



## Dee Ernst (Jan 10, 2011)

How very sad.  Thoughts and prayers to her family.


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

BarbaraSilkstone said:


> It is with great sorrow that I share ~ We lost one of our own last night. Our beloved and lovely lady, Linda Evans succumbed to her battle with cancer.


Barbara, this subject has been on my mind for a while, specifically because in revising my will I gave thought to my ebooks as well. Please tell Linda's daughter she is welcome to come here for assistance in traversing the KDP labyrinth. We all know it is cumbersome, unwieldy, and ever-changing. For someone who is unaware, it can be an impasse.

Floating along in my golden years, I too have thought about the process of leaving my books, (now worth more than I thought they would be after standard shelf life had expired) to my wife, then my daughter. These folks will be unable to navigate the KDP and Amazon maze without some assistance from our colleagues who have blazed the trail. This will become more of an issue as time marches on and ownership of the rights change hands.

I for one would be glad to help this daughter learn some of the steps, hoping that at some point, one of you would do the same for my family when the time comes.

Gordon Ryan


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Such sad news.  I'm sure her family will be touched by the caring friends and members here at Kindleboard.


----------



## Beth O (Jul 9, 2010)

So very, very sad.  Condolences to her family.


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm so sad to hear this. Linda was lovely and kind. My thoughts and prayers go to her family.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh, I'm so very very sorry. Linda and I had several nice exchanges. I read her "We Interrupt This Date" - what a fabulous talent and a real loss to the Indie community. My thoughts or with her family and friends today.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

This is such sad news. Anyone who has lost someone to a terminal illness knows what that sort of vigil is like, and how part of you feels like you're always in that last sickroom. My heart goes out to Linda's friends and family. My hope is that they can take comfort in knowing how many lives she has touched, and that she has now been granted peace.


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm so deeply sorry to hear this sad news. May her soul rest in peace. My prayers and heartfelt condolence to her family.


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers go out to her family. How very sad this is...


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

I was afraid of this when I saw the new thread.

Kind of puts everything in perspective.

My condolences.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

All,
I've sent this link to Linda's husband. Her family will read all your lovely posts.

Thank you,
Barbara


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Gordon, 
I just read your message. I will make sure Jenny knows to come here for guidance in managing Linda's wonderful books.
You bring up a good point. Our books have value and God willing may increase over the years. We all need to know that our Kindle family stands ready to help our families when we pass on. It's something we really need to address.

Thank you all for blogging and helping Linda's books to climb the charts. If we all join hands we can do this for Linda... LC Evans.
Bless you all.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi Barbara. I also blogged about Linda today...in case her family wants to know. I hope it increases her booksales. http://ghostplanestory.blogspot.com/


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear this. My thoughts and sympathies are with her family.


----------



## Lanie Jordan (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't believe I ever got the opportunity to talk to her, but it sounds like she was a wonderful person. I hope those who knew her find some comfort in knowing how deeply missed she'll be. Sending my thoughts to her family and friends.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

I was one of the clueless newbies that Linda chose to help navigate the e-book journey.  Her encouragement and praise were invaluable. She shared all of her knowledge and marketing strategies and in the end she shared her struggle.  I will miss my friend and will spend a long time grieving.  Like Barbara, I can't help but feel she is watching and listening.


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

Oh, how sad . . . my heart goes out to her family.  I didn't know Linda very well, but I remember reading her helpful posts and being struck by how professional her covers looked when I first joined KB.  Cancer can be such a tough way to lose someone--a lot of times you just see your loved one gradually slipping away, and while it's great there are so many treatments available nowadays, that also means a lot of false hope for some patients and their families when nothing works.  From what I saw of her here, Linda was a great lady and writer, and her daughter carrying on her legacy of stories is a wonderful tribute.  My heartfelt condolences.


----------



## Valerie Maarten (Jan 14, 2011)

My heart is broken.  I am so sad to hear the news.  Linda was one of the first people I met when I started in this publishing maze.  She was very kind and generous and I have learned a lot.  You will be truly missed.  R.I.P. Friend


----------



## rex kusler (Feb 12, 2010)

This is sad news. Very kind lady. Linda was one of the two people who responded to my post in Feb, 2010 when I introduced my books here. She also commented on my interview on Indie Spotlight along with Jenna Anderson. Little things like that can be remembered always.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi everybody--

It's taken me a couple of days to process this, even though I knew it was coming. I posted a blog today about my brief relationship with Linda. You can read it here: http://definitelydana.wordpress.com/2012/01/14/fond-farewell-to-l-c-evans/

She was a very generous hearted person.

Dana Taylor


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I was so shocked and sad to hear this. I first met Linda on amazon's shameless authors forum back in 2009, and we had reconnected on other sites. She was always so upbeat, kind and supportive. Then she contacted me through Facebook (after not hearing from her awhile) in the fall to offer congrats on my latest book, so I thought she was feeling better. I'm stunned.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this.  My thoughts go out to her loved ones.


----------



## lea_owens (Dec 5, 2011)

I did not know her, but reading these posts makes it obvious that she was a very caring person who truly reached out to help others. There are not enough people like that. My condolences to all her family and friends.


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

So sorry to hear this.


----------



## Rai Aren (Apr 26, 2009)

I am deeply saddened over the loss of Linda. She was a lovely, creative, and inspiring person. My deepest condolences go out to her friends and family...

Rai


----------



## Remi Michaud (Apr 24, 2011)

I bow my head and offer my deepest sympathies to her family and friends.

You will be missed Linda.


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

I am so, so sorry to hear this. Linda definitely helped me out more than once on this board. My thoughts go out to her family.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BarbaraSilkstone said:


> Gordon,
> I just read your message. I will make sure Jenny knows to come here for guidance in managing Linda's wonderful books.
> You bring up a good point. Our books have value and God willing may increase over the years. We all need to know that our Kindle family stands ready to help our families when we pass on. It's something we really need to address.
> 
> ...


I note that there is a new blog featuring horse books 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,100034.0.html
Whose author is soliciting. Linda certainly had books that qualify if someone wants to contact Lea.

Betsy


----------



## J. Carson Black (Feb 27, 2011)

I am so sad to hear about this. Her friends and family are in my thoughts and prayers.

I would love to see her books live on forever.


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

In honor of L.C. Evans, Simon Royle is hosting a multi-author book giveaway on January 24th for anyone who purchases any of L.C.'s books. Details will be posted here:

http://www.theindieview.com/

Any word-spreading you can do would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

I just learned about Linda's passing away today.  I am really sorry to hear this as Linda was always a kind and gentle presence on this forum. My condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## Rai Aren (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi folks,

In my online travels I happened to come across Linda's books again, and I was thinking about how much she is missed. If you haven't read any of her books already, they're wonderful reads. I hope you give them a try:











Missing our author friend, Linda...

Rai


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Can't believe it's a year since she passed. I remember her changing the cover on _We Interrupt This Date._


----------

